# Brussel sprout question



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

My brussel sprouts are still pretty small. It's going to freeze this Tuesday, and the rest of the week. Do I need to go ahead and harvest the brussel spouts or can they handle freezing temps?
I'm guessing they will not grow anymore once it freezes, but thought I'd get your opinion.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> My brussel sprouts are still pretty small. It's going to freeze this Tuesday, and the rest of the week. Do I need to go ahead and harvest the brussel spouts or can they handle freezing temps?
> I'm guessing they will not grow anymore once it freezes, but thought I'd get your opinion.


I prefer small brussel sprouts to eat so I would harvest them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> My brussel sprouts are still pretty small. It's going to freeze this Tuesday, and the rest of the week. Do I need to go ahead and harvest the brussel spouts or can they handle freezing temps?
> I'm guessing they will not grow anymore once it freezes, but thought I'd get your opinion.


Please forgive my copy and paste work:

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101124153351AAhcyVV


> I'm sure you know the flavor is improved by frost. It's been between 10 and 7 degrees F here the past several nights and my sprouts are still doing fine. They are near a large thermal mass and fairly well protected from the wind, however.


http://byf.unl.edu/
http://extensionhorticulture.unl.edu/Articles/SJB/BrusselsSprouts.shtml


> "The sprouts are ready to harvest when the heads are hard, compact, deep green and about 1-1 ½ inches in diameter. Leave them in the garden until after a killing frost to improve the flavor. Twist or snap the heads off the stalks, and harvest the lowest heads first. If the sprouts are intended for freezing, pick them before the outer leaves are damaged. Freeze only top quality sprouts. The hardiest Brussel sprout cultivars can survive temperatures of -10° F, but if cold weather approaches before the sprouts have been harvested, uproot whole plants before the ground freezes and hang them in a cool, frost-free place; the sprouts will remain fresh for several weeks."


http://www.ehow.com/how_4480777_grow-brussel-sprouts.html


> "Timing can be tricky with brussels sprouts; though they thrive on frost, they can't handle hard freezes. Experiment with your planting dates and be patient: It may take a year or two of less-than-perfect crops before you work out the best schedule for your microclimate."


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Tried and true method of making the most of your brussel sprouts harvest: Chop them off at the ground. Feed them to the pigs.

Turning them into pork makes them almost palatable.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I just harvested 17 plants. Here in Nebraska, I have had 3 or 4 nights in the mid 20's before the harvest. They all turned out great! The plants were 4-5 feet tall and each were loaded with sprouts. 

When I read that Brussel Sprouts like some freezing temps and cooler weather in general, I planted them a month later (June 1) then last year (May 1) and I left them alone until last week (Nov 1).


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Quills said:


> Tried and true method of making the most of your brussel sprouts harvest: Chop them off at the ground. Feed them to the pigs.
> 
> Turning them into pork makes them almost palatable.


Funny... Surprisingly, my kids and grand kids have always liked them. The lovely wife never liked them until we started growing our own. Now she loves them. I pretty much like everything


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

We both love Brussel Sprouts. Fried, grilled, broiled, or cut up in salad. That's good eating!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

If they are small I would pick them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Quills said:


> Tried and true method of making the most of your brussel sprouts harvest: Chop them off at the ground. Feed them to the pigs.


:rofl: That would be me too. My mom gave me a pack of seed 5-6 years ago and I thought; Hey, I'm an adult now. I should try them again. Nope. Don't like them any more now than I did when I was a kid. Chickens seemed to enjoy them though.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> :rofl: That would be me too. My mom gave me a pack of seed 5-6 years ago and I thought; Hey, I'm an adult now. I should try them again. Nope. Don't like them any more now than I did when I was a kid. Chickens seemed to enjoy them though.


I love vegetables, but brussel sprouts are the only one I cannot stomach.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL, I have to agree with Quills. I haven't eaten them in many years; but feeding them to the chickens or hogs works for me. 

I'll get my Brussels sprouts second hand when I put the fertilizer in the garden.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I never picked mine because of weather when I lived in the Pacific NW, and temps often got into single digits. I picked what I needed all winter, and those left in the ground began to grow again as the temps moderated, though the sprouts began to form as new branches on the main stalk.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried to grow Brussels Sprouts a few years ago, and never once got a sprout. The plant grew to about 3' but never formed a sprout. I have no idea what I did wrong. :dunno:

And I love Brussels Sprouts!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I love Brussel sprouts. How hard are they to grow? Never even tried to grow them.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I love Brussel sprouts. How hard are they to grow? Never even tried to grow them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I've never tried to start them from seed. We buy 8 plants and plant them in May, when we plant the rest of the garden. Plant them over in the corner though, because they are the last thing harvested. (planted plants in May, and harvesting in November) 
I put just a bit of organic fertilizer near the plant when I plant, then do nothing to them until harvest time. So, pretty easy.


----------

